# Best Time To Sell Honey?



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Well it is kind of obvious that in the winter there are more "honey buyers" because of all that cold, flu and other winter diseases....

Anyway set a price and try to sell it. I would not wait for winter. Sooner you sell it better for you


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I start selling honey with the first extractings, right about now. Regular customers have been waiting to get the first crop, and the comb honey buyers come early too, cuz they know it will go fast. The majority of folks around here don't seriously start thinking honey until the middle of September and good sales continue through Thanksgiving or thereabouts. It is no accident that September is national honey month. I think it has to do with weather cooling down and baking becoming more prevalent. 

I think it is also a case of training your customers to your time frame.
It doesn't hurt to run an ad in your local classified "shopper" to let people other than those that go down your road know that you have honey for sale. I have set hours so people know when I will be there to help them, some of them like to chat about bees as much as they like to eat the honey.. If your phone number is in the ad they can call to make sure you will be home when they want to come by.
Sheri


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

MAKE SURE THEY GET YOUR NUMBER!!!

I don't advertise, just word of mouth and people I talk to. I try my best to keep some honey available for those that come back. So I may even go out of my way sometimes to not let it be known to new folks that I have honey if I'm running low. Those return folks are the ones that will bring new business.

Honey has always kinda been a personal thing for me. Long before I ever decided to have my own. I was very picky about who I got my honey from. It was of course the quality and flavor I preferred. I got to know a little about the beek. So I could trust they were giving me their best, not old and or heated honey. It didn't matter to me so much if they would sometimes get it from another beek, because I trusted their knowledge. I knew they were looking out for me, one of their customers.

Granted, that's kinda out there I suppose for most people to care about their HONEY that much. But honey has been probably my all time favorite thing since I was a baby. I can't remember ever not eating it??

Now that I'm on the supplying end of the game. For me I guess. I just want to do the same for my folks that I always looked for in my beeks.......


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i started at 8 AM at the farmers market this morning.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

randydrivesabus said:


> i started at 8 AM at the farmers market this morning.


Tell us how it went  ! 

Well I decided I will put a sign in our village next year and let the tourists know. Still word of a mouth is great and I already "sold" 100kgs of honey next year to the people I know  Now let's just hope I will have those 100kgs around next year hehe. 

It seems from talk that selling honey directly to people is the best way to go and not that hard at all. Of course I am not talking about tons of honey here ...


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

best time to sell? 

when people have money.

given that I can persist in providing a limited crop to a limited market it is my way to inform my regular customers at extracting time that the crop will either be short or ample. when my regulars are informed the crop will be short and if they truely do appreciate 'home grown' honey, then they typically plan for this by purchasing enough honey to last the season.


----------

